# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  hrvatska uživo sad

## ksena28

gledajtte

----------


## bublica3

nema na internetu prijenos???

----------


## ksena28

koja demagogija! ledinski sa križem priča o "rigoroznosti"

 evo čehok se javlja! kaže da neće sutra glasat za ovaj prijedlog zakona i da će opet otići van!

----------


## IRENA456

povlači se zakon :D  :D  :D

----------


## ksena28

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Deja2

Dajte malo više info nama koje smo na poslu i ne možemo do TV-a... :D

----------


## bublica3

drage suborke, ma jeli to istina!!??????????????

----------


## Kadauna

Hi svima, i meni info, pls.

----------


## bublica3

u uredu nemam tv, ne mogu pratit! Muka mi je

----------


## tiki_a

Što se mene tiče, ODLIČAN prilog. Javio se telefonom i novinar večernjaka, Nikola Š. Sever, vezano za Bajsa.

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ček, pa tu nema ništ posebno...možda se povlači, to možda znamo cijeli dan... :?

----------


## aenea

Nego, hoću li se ja to zaista noćas konačno naspavati?  :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

kak se povlači zakon? Ksena? Dajte info

----------


## tiki_a

Kaže da se čuva privatnost žene g. Bajsa, ali da je on ministar i time javna ličnost, nije u redu da radi jedno kao građanin, a zagovara Zakon koji je tome suprotan.
Novinar je načuo da bi će se rasprava odgoditi...

----------


## Aurora*

> povlači se zakon :D  :D  :D


Stvarno?   :Bouncing:  Tko je to rekao i kako je rekao, sve nam recite!

----------


## Ivana2604

Novinar koji je napisao onaj članak u večernjaku izjavio je da će, prema kuloarskim pričama, prijedlog zakona sutra biti povučen

----------


## ksena28

vijesti rtl

----------


## tiki_a

To je rekao novinar Večernjeg, autor članka o Bajsu.

----------


## maria71

> Nego, hoću li se ja to zaista noćas konačno naspavati?


idem sad upaliti tv,  onda FEEEEEEŠTAAAAA

----------


## gričanka

Očito su žene HSSa malo pročitale o čemu se to toliko prašina diže, pa im je došlo odozdo do glave i sutra će predložiti povlačenje Zakona, a ako će Zakon ići na izglasavanje glasati će protiv!
 Neću slaviti unaprijed, ali ovome sam se nadala  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tiki_a

Tako su dobro u emisiji sročili sve bitno!
Bila je i snimka s balončićima....
HSS-ovke vjeruju da će utjecati na svoje zastupnike...
Čehok je govorio već poznato, da će ponovo izaći ako će se glasati...mislim da je on rekao da Zakon ne može proči ako HSS-ovci ne budu za. Komentirao je da bi Zakon bio dovoljno dobar, zapravo bolji od prethodnog kad bi se njihovi amandmani usvojili.

----------


## bublica3

..ako je istina u to ime večeras valja nazdravit!

----------


## gričanka

> Nego, hoću li se ja to zaista noćas konačno naspavati?


Hoćeš, draga hoćeš!!!! Zapravo, hoćemo, hoćemo !!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D

----------


## tiki_a

Predstavnica žena HSS-a je digla palac u zrak kada je novinar Nikola rekao da se "po kuloarima" priča da će se odgoditi donošenje Zakona, bila je baš emotivno jako za to da Zakon ne prođe.

----------


## bublica3

i ja sam umorna i neispavana, izluđena od pustog čitanja članaka, foruma,..


 :D      :D       :D        :D       :D       :D       :D       :D        :D       :D   

HVALA svima koji su stali na našu stranu na stranu naše još nerođene djece   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Naravno, bio je prilog općenito o MPO, već viđene snimke...

----------


## kata.klik

nisam ulovila kompletnu reakciju i ono bitno...ali čini mi se po vijestima na rtl da zakon definitivno neće biti sutra izglasan...jer su novinari pitali Milinovića kako se osjeća kad mu svi zakoni padaju...

----------


## Kadauna

tiki_a


thanks, thanks... i ja sam još na poslu.... pa ne mogu niš gledati na TV

----------


## gričanka

Pričekajmo sutra pa proslavimo. I ja sam frenetično iščitavala vijesti, MM me tjera od računala i totalno sam sluđena od svih ovih tema i komentara.
Prvo ćemo se naspavati, a ondak : 
               :D   :D   :D   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:

----------


## TinkiVinki

Uh *Ksena28*, koštala si me živaca!   :Grin:  
Ja sam bila itako uvjerena (90%) da sutra neće ni doći do glasovanja, pa sam se već poveselila VEEEEELIKIM vijestima npr. ostavka Bajsa, razrješenje Milinovića i sl...   :Laughing:

----------


## IRENA456

i ja sam to mislila ali i ovo je odlično
sad imamo vrimena da se bolje organiziramo do jeseni

----------


## gričanka

> ...sam se već poveselila VEEEEELIKIM vijestima npr. ostavka Bajsa, razrješenje Milinovića i sl...


No, no, ne pretjerujmo s veličinom zalogaja  :No-no:

----------


## gričanka

Nije da sam protiv toga, ali po redu.... poslije povlačenja Zakona 8)

----------


## Denny

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
To nam je trebalo!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Uh *Ksena28*, koštala si me živaca!   
> Ja sam bila itako uvjerena (90%) da sutra neće ni doći do glasovanja, pa sam se već poveselila VEEEEELIKIM vijestima npr. ostavka Bajsa, razrješenje Milinovića i sl...


A ja odmah pomislila da je netko (Ksena???) trudan   :Embarassed:   Bez obzira što vijest objavljuje na ovom topicu, i nije mi uopće bilo čudno... malo sam glupa, a i želja želja velika...   :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

dobar razvoj situacije 

izvrstan prilog

nadajmo se najboljem

----------


## ksena28

> A ja odmah pomislila da je netko (Ksena???) trudan    Bez obzira što vijest objavljuje na ovom topicu, i nije mi uopće bilo čudno... malo sam glupa, a i želja želja velika...


šta sad reći... to bi bilo divno, ali.........  nije to to...........

----------


## Vishnja

Gledala. Odlican prilog!
Podrzavam vas, drage moje u vasim nadanjima i borbi. 
I nadam se sutrasnjem odlaganju izglasavanja zakona.
~~~~~~~~  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pčelica2009

ali ja bi da se brzo donese taj zakon sa amandmanima-da i mi koji smo ispucali 3 puta besplatno dobijemo još šansu.Možda sam malo sebična-ali više sam lipsala od plaćanja

----------


## ivarica

svaki medij ide sa svojom pricom, jedni o amandmanima, drugi o tome da se o zakonu sutra nece glasati, treci da ce se glasati ali da hdz nece imati vecinu

znaci samo je jedno sigurno, *do sutra ne znamo nista*

----------


## ivarica

o ovakvim situacijama nemam bas puno znanja, ali mislim da bi idealno bilo da se o zakonu sutra glasa i da ne bude izglasan, da ne dobije vecinu

tada da ministarstvo ide u izradu novog prijedloga zakona, a koji ce onda, jer na greskama ce valjda nesto nauciti, raditi sira skupina strucne i zainteresirane javnosti, a ne ministar i dva drzavna tajnika (prema odgovoru golema na pitanje u jednoj tv emisiji - tko je onda radio taj zakon)

jer ako se ostavi na doradu, od silnih amandmana ce se sam urusiti, a postoji i mogucnost koju citam u GI da se uvedu samo kozmeticke promjene

----------


## aenea

Trenutno se me najviše zabrinjava da je eventualno kompromisno rješenje to da se MPO dozvoljava i osobama koje žive u vanbračnoj zajednici, dobije se većina glasova jer su im uvažili mišljenja i prođe samo malo manje katastrofalan nego u originalu.. :/ 
voljela bih da ga odbace, a mi do novog prijedloga dobijemo još malo vremena..

----------


## Bubica

mislis li da bi si oni dozvolili takav fijasko? kada skuze da nemaju vecinu povuci ce sami zakon iz procedure.

----------


## apricot

> Trenutno se me najviše zabrinjava da je eventualno kompromisno rješenje to da se MPO dozvoljava i osobama koje žive u vanbračnoj zajednici, dobije se većina glasova jer su im uvažili mišljenja i prođe samo malo manje katastrofalan nego u originalu.. :/ 
> voljela bih da ga odbace, a mi do novog prijedloga dobijemo još malo vremena..


točno ovako sam i ja pomislila, ali onda sam se utješila ovime što Bubica kaže
ne mogu si priuštiti još jednu ovakvu medijsku hajku
jer, što je pit-bull prema Rodi?!

----------


## aenea

Slažem se ja da je pitbull prema Rodi ništa  :Grin:  ali što si sve dozvoljavaju, iskreno me ni pola posto ne bi iznenadilo da si dozvole takav fijasko...a i bojim se da fijasko ne dožive jer su možda tim amandmanom pridobili dio zastupnika da glasaju usvajanje prijedloga u točno takvom obliku..

----------


## Deja2

Nadam se da neće proći, na sms-u koji sam dobila piše da će parovi morati dokazati da barem 3 godine žive u izvanbračnoj zajednici.
 :shock: 

Molim sve osobe sa hipertenzijom ili dijabetesom da pričekaju 3 godine izvanbračne zajednice ili barem 3 godine od postavljanja dijagnoze kako bi započeli sa liječenjem.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Trenutno se me najviše zabrinjava da je eventualno kompromisno rješenje to da se MPO dozvoljava i osobama koje žive u vanbračnoj zajednici, dobije se većina glasova jer su im uvažili mišljenja i prođe samo malo manje katastrofalan nego u originalu.. :/ 
> voljela bih da ga odbace, a mi do novog prijedloga dobijemo još malo vremena..
> 
> 
> točno ovako sam i ja pomislila, ali onda sam se utješila ovime što Bubica kaže
> ne mogu si priuštiti još jednu ovakvu medijsku hajku
> jer, što je pit-bull prema Rodi?!


Ja sam mislila u početku da će odmah zakon proći na način da će vladajući ustupiti to oko vanbračnih, tako da me sve oko ovog zaokna iznenađuje...

----------


## ivarica

> Nadam se da neće proći, na sms-u koji sam dobila piše da će parovi morati dokazati da barem 3 godine žive u izvanbračnoj zajednici.
>  :shock:


imaju i drugu mogucnost, nek rode dijete pa za drugo imaju pravo na mpo 
o apsurdnog li zakona, svakog dana se sve vise urusava

----------


## anamar

kniewald, dragovan, golem i kraljevic-kolbas u studiju.
golem je grozan, navalentan i zloban.
srećom ima tri protivnika zakona kraj sebe.

----------


## aenea

anamar, pliz izvještavaj za nas koji nismo mogli ni na prosvjed jer smo na poslu..

----------


## anamar

zuber se upravo javlja s terena. trga francuske revolucije.
ima vas puuuuuuno. :D 
govori martina...6 godina pokušava doći do bebe. jedna od onih koja nakon hiperstimulacija ima jake reakcije. budući da zametke ne može više zamrzavati, jako je emotivna, budući da ima teške hiperstimulacije   :Heart:

----------


## Indi

Bravo Karmen: oštra i konkretna! :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## anamar

..Karmen pita Golema:
u kojoj zemlji je dozvoljena oplodnja samo 3 j. stanice po postupku?
koja zemlja (osim ita i njem) postoji apsolutna zabrana zamrzavaja zametaka?
kako možete pretpostaviti metodu zamrzavanja zametaka, metodi zamrzavanja jajnih stanica koja je eksperimentalna i koristi se samo u najbogatijim zemljama?

----------


## aenea

Bravo Karmen!  :D  :D  :D 
(anamar, piši..  :Grin:  )

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Ko tu koga! Kaj su svi krivo shvatili kaj piše u zakonu , a on je protumačio sve drugačije! 
Sad je za one 3 js u zakonu navedeno da je to ograničenje na vračanje , a ne na zamrzavanje tj. pohranu!? U slučaju da dođe do hiperstimulacije se te stanice mogu pohraniti?!?! :?

----------


## anamar

golem izvrdava pitanja
gospođa je u pravu...mi nismo zabranili zamrzavanje zametaka. ako je u postupku došlo do viška zametaka, a ne mogu se vratiti, oni se mogu pohraniti.

kniewald objašnjava metodologiju.

kolbas kaže kako su stručnjaci protiv, u načelu se struka i građani slažu, a ako svi to mislimo, zašto onda ovakav zakon?

dragovan kaže kada vlada bez slušanja vapaja ljudi tvrdo ignorira svoje građane to je vlada na odlasku. sutra za 6 mjseci ili za godinu dana za mene je obveza da se ovaj zakon promijeni. ako ne drugačije onda nakon parlamentarnih izbora.

----------


## anamar

karmen opet pita o tome gdje je dopuštena OPLODNJA samo 3 jajne stanice po postupku?

----------


## sandra-zvrk

odmrazavnjem js je uspješnost 6-8%
a odmrzavanjem embrija 70%

----------


## aenea

jel joj konačno odgovorio? ako odgovori daje do znanja cijeloj Hrvatskoj da svima musaju oči  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anamar

golem odgovara isto!
uspješnost začečća nakon zamrzavanja JS 15 %, a zametaka 15-16%. to je napsiao šimunić

kniewald replicira uspješnost začeća nakon zamrzavanja js 6%, a zametaka ....nisam uspjela zapamtiti koliko, ali puno više posto.

----------


## TinkiVinki

Bravo za emisiju, izvrsno! :D

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> odmrazavnjem js je uspješnost 6-8%
> a odmrzavanjem embrija 70%


ovo je izjavio biolog g.K iz iskustva kao protuteža golemu

----------


## Mali Mimi

I na kraju je Golem odgovorio kako je uspješnost oplodnje iz zamrznute jajne stanice oko 15% a iz zamrznutog zametka 15 -18% i te mu je podatke servirao cijenjeni dr.Šimunić :?   :shock:

----------


## aenea

Joooooooj... :D curke, hvala vam...ja sam tužna da tužnija ne mogu biti što nisam tamo  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anamar

odlična misija. 

jedino mi je žao što nije duže trajalo da se dr.K da više vremena da opovrgne golema. ne vjerujem da je Š napisao da je postotak uspješnosti začeća isti i sa zamrznutom js i zametkom???

nadam se da sam pomogla curama koje nisu mogle biti kraj tv-a da bar dijelom poprate emisiju.

----------


## aenea

> I na kraju je Golem odgovorio kako je uspješnost oplodnje iz zamrznute jajne stanice oko 15% a iz zamrznutog zametka 15 -18% i te mu je podatke servirao cijenjeni dr.Šimunić :?   :shock:


Aha. Ako Šimunić sad na ovo ne reagira ili ako je zaista to izjavio..ne znam što bih rekla..sad će još na kraju on ispast kriv..pa tako i treba onima koji hoće nit smrdit nit mirisat  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> sandra-zvrk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> odmrazavnjem js je uspješnost 6-8%
> a odmrzavanjem embrija 70%
> 
> 
> ovo je izjavio biolog g.K iz iskustva kao protuteža golemu


Dobro da je bio tamo jer bi opet ispalo kako mi dižemo frku nizašto!

----------


## anamar

odlična emisija!

ima li gdje kakav webcam na trgu Francuske revolucije?

----------


## aenea

> nadam se da sam pomogla curama koje nisu mogle biti kraj tv-a da bar dijelom poprate emisiju.


Jesi, jesi! :D   :Kiss:

----------


## anamar

> anamar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  nadam se da sam pomogla curama koje nisu mogle biti kraj tv-a da bar dijelom poprate emisiju.
> 
> 
> Jesi, jesi! :D


  :Love:  

potresena sam svim zbivanjima oko ovog zakona. i uvjerena da ovoliko poziivne energije i građanskog otpora MORA uroditi plodom. iako nisam u mpo svim srcem sam uz vas i obrazujem svoju okolinu kako bih srušila predrasude o mpo.

----------


## jadro

Golem-kakav lik, i kod ponovnog pitanja na koji nije dao odgovor, on samouvjereno, sigurno, drsko i bahato, kaze  "odgovorio sam" i ponovi prijasnji odgovor. KATASTROFA

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo sad je na vijestima RTL

----------


## sandra-zvrk

počinju rtl vijesti!

----------


## aenea

anamar..da vas je bar više takvih  :Love:  



> počinju rtl vijesti!


pišite curke...

----------


## anamar

reporterka s trga: hss je zapravo omogućio da zakon prođe. "da je samo jedan njihov zastupnik napustio sabornicu zakon ne bi prošao!!!"

slijedi izvještaj novinski s poznatim činjenicama...

----------


## anamar

friščić: nismo pobjegli iz sabornice

reporterka vrlo oštra protiv bajsa za kojega kaže da se usudio pametovati nakon dana kad je otkriven u licemjerju

----------


## anamar

mrjana ptičar, majka blizanaca...strga razgovara s reporterkom, da je zakon bio na snazi ne bi dobila djecu. imala sam 7 postpaka i xy oplođenih js...

rtl poziva da im se pošalje mišljenje gledatelja na poznati mail...

----------


## Pinky

predivne ste   :Heart:   hvala u ime nas sto zivimo u malim sredinama   :Kiss:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

glavna tema čini mi se bajs koji je po njihovom: postao i lažni heroj jer je promjenio hssovo mišljenje o mpo! 
sad će oni staviti i link s vjestima! mozak mi je zakuhao! 
kratki sažetak glasanja, milinovićeva naslada i komentar nakon izglasavanja : pusićka: to je svinjarija.

----------


## aenea

jedva čekam linkove..koje isto ne mogu gledati na poslu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pinky

> mrjana ptičar, majka blizanaca...strga razgovara s reporterkom, da je zakon bio na snazi ne bi dobila djecu. imala sam 7 postpaka i xy oplođenih js...
> 
> rtl poziva da im se pošalje mišljenje gledatelja na poznati mail...


daj mail please, ne mogu ga nac

----------


## anamar

vesna pusić snimljena u savoru za donošenja zakona dok govori...ovo je svinjarija!

luka bebić kad je vidio zastupnike u majicama ...vlada kaže NE, je reko da sabor nema dress code  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jeste li čuli Bajsa on je u dogovoru sa predsjednikom HSS-a dignuo ruku za taj zakon koji se kasnije trebao prilagoditi :?

----------


## sandra-zvrk

sljedeće je na redu  ustavni sud i rušenje zakona na sudu! 
više neznam ko je kaj rekao jer mi se sad već sve počelo mješati!

----------


## anamar

glas@rtl.hr


sorite cure na tipfelerima. ne provjeravam postove prije nego šaljem.    :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

glas@rtl.hr
evo moj su komentar jučer objavili

----------


## sandra-zvrk

kak se bajs prosr... - sad treba djelovati aktivno!!! 
Ozbiljnim pogledom je to izjavio- kao ja sam zaista heroj - ma nemam više kaj ni bljuvati!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

idem se ispuhati pa čekati dnevnik na novoj u 7 i 15!

----------


## anamar

> Jeste li čuli Bajsa on je u dogovoru sa predsjednikom HSS-a dignuo ruku za taj zakon koji se kasnije trebao prilagoditi :?


da bajs je imao konferenciju na kojoj je rekao da je digao ruku za zakon, iako su u hss već dogovorili da će predložiti izmjene.

ma popravljaju štetu zbog objave informacija o tome kako je išao na mpo iako nije bio oženjen...nije vrijedno spomena. nadam se da će ih birači kazniti. petir ne volim, ali je bar ostala dosljedna svom stavu, nije se povinovala stranačkoj stezi hss-privjeska. ona je jedina iz hss-a koja je glasala za zakon.

----------


## aenea

Poslala komentar.

----------


## Ameli

evo i ja poslala komentar rtl-u

----------


## Mali Mimi

i ja poslala
svih sam ih popljuvala

----------


## anamar

kosor u dnevniku nove tv. zanima me hoće li ju pitati za the zakon...

----------


## anamar

buran petak na markovu trgu, zakon je podigao veliku prašinu...

bago: javlja o rebalansu. kosor je s njim.

----------


## jadro

nova tv

----------


## aenea

ako i pitaju..pogled u kristalnu kuglu mi kaže da će pričati, a reći neće ništa..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

još uvijek rebalans

----------


## pak

cure hvala na izvještajima uspjela sam uhvatit samo vjesti rtl-a nakon cijelog dana na poslu bez info. čitam i ne mogu još povjerovat,neznam što prije čitat slati mailove ili plakati

----------


## aenea

> cure hvala na izvještajima uspjela sam uhvatit samo vjesti rtl-a nakon cijelog dana na poslu bez info. čitam i ne mogu još povjerovat,neznam što prije čitat slati mailove ili plakati


slat mejlove..  :Kiss:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

evo

----------


## jadro

jADRANKA: zakon se morao donijeti jer smo morali zatvoriti poglavlje...I TO JE TO

----------


## aenea

i ode dalje kljucat zrnje po dvorištu..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jadro

oni ce osluskivati (ona i Milinović)...i nije se imala previse vremena baviti tim zakonom...

----------


## sandra-zvrk

jacika=zakon smo MORALI donjeti radi EU. 
bago _ jesmo li otišli natrag ili napred
jacika- sa jednim amandmanom smo SIGURNO poboljšali!
Eu nije bitno kakav je zakon već da se donio!
bago - pomažete roditeljima ili crkvi ovim zakonom-
jacika- ja se bavim rebalansom- to su mi prioriteti

----------


## marti_sk

Bas sad gledam vasu premijericu,   :Evil or Very Mad:   misli da jednom promjenu amandmanu da je zakon super....

----------


## sandra-zvrk

ide prilog

----------


## sandra-zvrk

čehok se čudi hss-u!?

----------


## ivica_k

kaže kosor bagi da priznaje kako se nije imala vremena previše baviti ovim zakonom, da su ga morali donijeti zbog zatvaranja poglavlja sa EU, ali da je zakon živo tijelo, treba ga osluškivati i da je podložan promjenama...bago je zaključio, da zakon nije sveto pismo i može se mijenjati

----------


## marti_sk

Nije mi jasno zasto su samo Njeemacka i Italija reper za dobrog zakona  :?

----------


## sandra-zvrk

pokazuju oporbu kako se ruga-   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

milinović - ponosan sam što sam poboljšao zakon!

----------


## marti_sk

> pokazuju oporbu kako se ruga-


vidjela sam i imam zelju da mu razbijem nos na tog Milinovica

----------


## jadro

SPRDAJU SE SA SVIMA NAMA...KAZU

"AKO NE MOZE ON, MOGU JA"...  :Crying or Very sad:  

strašno

----------


## melange

> bago - pomažete roditeljima ili crkvi ovim zakonom-
> jacika- ja se bavim rebalansom- to su mi prioriteti


taman sam ovo krenula pisati. političarka par excellance. BLJUV.

----------


## marti_sk

Evo vas cure drage

----------


## anamar

bago pita jacu o zakonu
j. zakon smo morli donjeti jer je on jedno od mjerila za zatvranje poglavlja za završetak pregovora za EU, što nam je prioritet.

j.donjeli smo amandamn koji poboljšava zakon. to je to. ja sam mišljenja da kod svakog zakona treba neprekidno osluškivati ono što kaže život

b. o zamrzavanju?
j. eu nije zanimalo sadržaj zakona, atržili su da ga donesemo. osobno ja i milinović ćemo osluškivati što kaže život.

b. jeste li koketirali s crkvom ili ste poštivali praka gotovo trećine građana koji imju problema s neplodnošću ?
j. nisam imala vremena baviti se  ovim zakonom zbog rebalansa.

b. tko je jači nakon ovog zakona vi ili milinović?
j. ne gledam to tako. ja sam premijerka i predsjednica stranke.

b. o bajsu?
j. ne želim komentirati privatni život drugih ljudi.

b. bi li vi tako postupili?
j. rekla sam, ne želim komentirati privatan život drugih ljudi.

jaca  :No: 
bago  :Yes:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

karmen   :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

Ako je ovaj najnapredni zakon u Eoropi ja sam kineska kraljica

Bravo za Karmen

----------


## sandra-zvrk

evo i stipe

----------


## sandra-zvrk

ništa ! isto kao prije- treba se omogučiti da ljudi imaju djecu jer će jednog dana i oni biti naši građani1

----------


## marti_sk

Ne mogu da verujem da su ministar Bajs primorali da glasa ZA zakonu...SRAMOTA

----------


## sandra-zvrk

moram ići!

----------


## pak

ajme ljudi pa njih svih treba testirati na opojna sredstva i alkohol, milinović se opet hvali da ga nije bilo strah stati pred tenkove,cere se i krevelje,sprdaju ma odkud im pravo!

----------


## marti_sk

> SPRDAJU SE SA SVIMA NAMA...KAZU
> 
> "AKO NE MOZE ON, MOGU JA"...  
> 
> strašno


A ZA OVO SE MORAJU IZVINITI....OVO JE UVREDA ZA SVE VAS.....I DA TRAZITE JAVNO IZVINJENJE

----------


## marinci

smradovi   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jadro

> SPRDAJU SE SA SVIMA NAMA...KAZU
> 
> "AKO NE MOZE ON, MOGU JA"...  
> 
> strašno


pojasnjenje za one koji nisu gledali

to su ministri i ini, iz vladajuce postavke, komentirali, smijali se medjusobno, a gledajuci u dio sabornice koja je bila obucena u majice "srce kaze dijete, vlada kaze ne"

ovo mi je taaaaako JADNO

----------


## aenea

> SPRDAJU SE SA SVIMA NAMA...KAZU
> 
> "AKO NE MOZE ON, MOGU JA"...  
> 
> strašno


Ja za ovo želim podići tužbu. Jako.

----------


## aenea

> jadro prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> SPRDAJU SE SA SVIMA NAMA...KAZU
> 
> "AKO NE MOZE ON, MOGU JA"...  
> 
> strašno
> 
> ...


Ne prihvaćam takvo objašnjenje. Sramota!!!!!!

----------


## anamar

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  


idem pisat mesiću.

----------


## marinci

zalosno,moze ih biti sram,nedaj boze da prolaze ovo sto mi prolazimo...koja jebena zemlja,koji debili vladaju njom strasno

----------


## Janoccka

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/k...a-kaze-ne.html

----------


## marinci

nije ni mesic nista bolji,tlak mi je na 550   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jadro

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=43542&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=be0814af39

----------


## marti_sk

> jadro prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> SPRDAJU SE SA SVIMA NAMA...KAZU
> 
> "AKO NE MOZE ON, MOGU JA"...  
> 
> strašno
> 
> ...


I da podizete, jer je ovo UVREDA

----------


## jadro

> jadro prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  jadro prvotno napisa
> ...


mislim ovo je bilo moje pojašnjenje, i meni je jadan njihov komentar...sory ako je malo nerazgovjetno, pisem, gledam, zivciram, se, znojim....i LJUBIM SVOJE DIJETE   :Heart:

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  jadro prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## aenea

opet kvotam ko nezdrava  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ma znam  što si ti htjela reći. Ali iskreno mislim da su to namjerno izjavili tako dvosmisleno da nam se narugaju. 
Ljubi malenu

----------


## BusyBee

Bolje da ovo nisam procitala, ali to je pravi prikaz zatucanog mentaliteta i zaopstalosti vladajuce garniture.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Sve se vraca, nema veze u kojem obliku, ali vraca se ono sto odasiljes prema drugima. Vratit ce se i njima.

----------


## marti_sk

24 sata Hr
http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/rod...e_id=main_page




> Na prosvjedu protiv novog Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji na zagrebačkom Trgu Francuske Republike okupilo se oko 200 pripadnika udruge Roda. Složili su se kako će tražiti od Ustavnog suda da poništi zakon. *No, stišću ih rokovi jer moraju prikupiti jednu petinu glasova saborskih zastupnika ili potpis predsjednika Stjepana Mesića.*


Ajde cure vi to mozete

----------


## marti_sk

Cure   :Heart:   evo gledam fotke i   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## maria71

> Bolje da ovo nisam procitala, ali to je pravi prikaz zatucanog mentaliteta i zaopstalosti vladajuce garniture.    
> Sve se vraca, nema veze u kojem obliku, ali vraca se ono sto odasiljes prema drugima. Vratit ce se i njima.


neka se piše , neka se čita , neka se vidi... možda neki progledaju nakon 20 godina

----------


## TinkiVinki

Prestrašne sirovine...i takvi nam sjede u Saboru! Većina!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Sram ih može biti!

Apeliram na RODE i BETE da službeno zatraže ispriku zastupnika HDZ-a zbog takvog ruganja - u ime muškog dijela osoba koje se bore s neplodnošću na koje se to odnosilio! Najozbiljnije!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TinkiVinki

A mislim da petinu zastupnika već imamo...  :Wink:    (ako se nije nešto promijenilo)

----------


## a72

kakvi primitivci, copor cerekajucih,ugojenih , a iz njih govori kriza srednjih godina.....fuj!  

 moze on....jadan je  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Maya&Leon

poručile smo im: *sram vas bilo*

ali.....
danas je mene sram što sam državljanin RH
a biti će me sram i sutra
i prekosutra
i sve do izbora 
dok ne smjenimo ovu nesposobnu, traljavu, bešćutnu i okrutnu Vladu

----------


## Maya&Leon

> ajme ljudi pa njih svih treba testirati na opojna sredstva i alkohol, *milinović se opet hvali da ga nije bilo strah stati pred tenkove*,cere se i krevelje,sprdaju ma odkud im pravo!


milinovićeva retorika (i logika zaključivanja) je na razini vrtićkog djeteta!
ako ne može argumentom - e, onda će glupošću na ovaj narod    :Sick: 

*J A D N O
PREJADNO*

----------


## Ana :-)

> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/kad-srce-kaze-dijete-vlada-kaze-ne.html


Ovo je tako jadno  :Crying or Very sad:  , sram ih može biti  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mikka

svinjarija  :Evil or Very Mad:  

muka mi je. treba njih podvrgnuti hormonskim tretmanima, zlo mi je od njihovih sr*nja :fali mi smajli koji povraca:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> SPRDAJU SE SA SVIMA NAMA...KAZU
> 
> "AKO NE MOZE ON, MOGU JA"...  
> 
> strašno


da, kakvi su mlohavci i beskičmenjaci sumnjam da im se diže još išta osim ruke u saboru  :Grin:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ajme ljudi pa njih svih treba testirati na opojna sredstva i alkohol, *milinović se opet hvali da ga nije bilo strah stati pred tenkove*,cere se i krevelje,sprdaju ma odkud im pravo!


Što to znači,da pojednostavnim Milinovićeve usporedbe:
*neprijatelj = četnički tenkovi = hrvatski narod, žene, djeca*   :shock: 

Znam ovo ide tamo koga se Milinović ne boji, ali AJME AJME AJME

Pa šta je slijedeće Milinoviću, tenkovima na neposlušni narod!!!

----------


## laky

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
danas mi je moj ginekolog rekao da se Milinovićeva kćerka nije iz 3 puta uspjela upisati na medicinski fax jer nije prosla priejmni pa je "morala" uzeti ekonomiju..nadams e da je istina i ma kako bila zlobna evo mu bar na jednom polju   :Razz:   đubre neodgojeno....

nesmijem napisati sta mu zelim (nikad vise da nema erekciju i da se zbog toga jede do kraja zivota)  sorry ali umrla bih da nisam  napisala ako je komentar pretjeran brisite ali moja zelja ostaje  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pčelica2009

cure,nije da nekome želim zlo,ali on ipak ima kćer.Zar si nije ni na tren zamislio-a što ako mi kćer zadesi ista sudbina kao ove žene?

----------


## Sanda

ima on para da je posalje u inozemstvo. prisjeti se hebranga kao ministra zdravstva koji svoju operaciju - dok narodu govori da je nase zdravstvo super- obavlja u austriji...

----------


## martina123

> pak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ajme ljudi pa njih svih treba testirati na opojna sredstva i alkohol, *milinović se opet hvali da ga nije bilo strah stati pred tenkove*,cere se i krevelje,sprdaju ma odkud im pravo!
> 
> 
> Što to znači,da pojednostavnim Milinovićeve usporedbe:
> *neprijatelj = četnički tenkovi = hrvatski narod, žene, djeca*   :shock: 
> 
> ...


Upravo sam o tome nedavno pisala, radio je on i puno gore stvari za vrijeme rata...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Strasno!


Curke, linkove na onaj topic!  :Wink:

----------


## martina123

Cure, jel negdje ima link na jucerasnju Hrvatsku zivo?

----------


## jadro

danasnji JUTARNJI LIST, KLASA OPTIMIST

"Sto ginekolog Milinović misli o Jadranki Kosor"

A.TOMIĆ   :Naklon:

----------


## Maya&Leon

piše: Jelena Lovrić, Jutarnji list, 18.07.
LINIJA ŽIVOTA 

_Antibaby zakon - veliki HDZ-ov autogol_
.......
Ali oktroiranjem zakona protiv žena i djece vladajući je HDZ i sam sebi zabio moćan autogol. Neshvatljivo je da njegovi šefovi uopće nisu sposobni percipirati kako rade u korist vlastite štete. Zakon će se po HDZ pokazati kontraproduktivnim, prvo, zato što se njegovim donošenjem *vladajuća ekipa predstavlja kao društvo potpunih autista: nikoga nisu spremni čuti ni poslušati. Bezobzirno se igraju sudbinama ljudi. Svojim zadrtim, fundamentalističkim stavovima Hrvatsku vraćaju u duboku prošlost. Tragično je da se donošenje takva rijetko nakaznog zakona, jednoga od najsramotnijih od osamostaljenja, brani potrebom hvatanja koraka s Europom.* Hrvatska se tim zakonom udaljava od Europe i modernog svijeta. Vlada pokazuje da ne razumije europski sustav vrijednosti ni duh vremena. 
.......

----------


## Maya&Leon

Miljenko Jergović (Jutarnji list): "Ministar i biskupska svita oko njega nikako da shvate kako je sveto dijete a ne zametak"

touché!

----------


## aenea

> danasnji JUTARNJI LIST, KLASA OPTIMIST
> 
> "Sto ginekolog Milinović misli o Jadranki Kosor"
> 
> A.TOMIĆ





> Miljenko Jergović (Jutarnji list): "Ministar i biskupska svita oko njega nikako da shvate kako je sveto dijete a ne zametak"
> 
> touché!


To je samo tiskano izdanje ili imate linkove?

----------


## fritulica1

> Ali oktroiranjem zakona protiv žena i djece vladajući je HDZ i sam sebi zabio moćan autogol. Neshvatljivo je da njegovi šefovi uopće nisu sposobni percipirati kako rade u korist vlastite štete. Zakon će se po HDZ pokazati kontraproduktivnim, prvo, zato što se njegovim donošenjem vladajuća ekipa predstavlja kao društvo potpunih autista: nikoga nisu spremni čuti ni poslušati. Bezobzirno se igraju sudbinama ljudi. Svojim zadrtim, fundamentalističkim stavovima Hrvatsku vraćaju u duboku prošlost. Tragično je da se donošenje takva rijetko nakaznog zakona, jednoga od najsramotnijih od osamostaljenja, brani potrebom hvatanja koraka s Europom. Hrvatska se tim zakonom udaljava od Europe i modernog svijeta. Vlada pokazuje da ne razumije europski sustav vrijednosti ni duh vremena.
> .......


Svaka , bas svaka rijec na mjestu. Odlicna je Lovricka. Imate li link na cijeli tekst?

----------


## Maya&Leon

ANKETA VEČERNJI LIST, 18.07.2009. _(11:20)_ 
Vjerujete li izjavama ministra Milinovića?

Da (1659 glasova) 64.96%
Ne (895 glasova) 35.04%

Ukupno odgovora: 2554

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Ali oktroiranjem zakona protiv žena i djece vladajući je HDZ i sam sebi zabio moćan autogol. Neshvatljivo je da njegovi šefovi uopće nisu sposobni percipirati kako rade u korist vlastite štete. Zakon će se po HDZ pokazati kontraproduktivnim, prvo, zato što se njegovim donošenjem vladajuća ekipa predstavlja kao društvo potpunih autista: nikoga nisu spremni čuti ni poslušati. Bezobzirno se igraju sudbinama ljudi. Svojim zadrtim, fundamentalističkim stavovima Hrvatsku vraćaju u duboku prošlost. Tragično je da se donošenje takva rijetko nakaznog zakona, jednoga od najsramotnijih od osamostaljenja, brani potrebom hvatanja koraka s Europom. Hrvatska se tim zakonom udaljava od Europe i modernog svijeta. Vlada pokazuje da ne razumije europski sustav vrijednosti ni duh vremena.
> .......
> 			
> 		
> 
> Svaka , bas svaka rijec na mjestu. Odlicna je Lovricka. Imate li link na cijeli tekst?


sa zadovoljstvom   :Grin:  

http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...umna,169877.jl

----------


## aenea

> ANKETA VEČERNJI LIST, 18.07.2009. _(11:20)_ 
> Vjerujete li izjavama ministra Milinovića?
> 
> Da (1659 glasova) 64.96%
> Ne (895 glasova) 35.04%
> 
> Ukupno odgovora: 2554


Ne vjerujem u ankete. Posebno nakon hakirane one s bajsom.

----------


## Maya&Leon

Miljenko Jergović

http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...umna,169500.jl

----------


## Maya&Leon

> danasnji JUTARNJI LIST, KLASA OPTIMIST
> 
> "Sto ginekolog Milinović misli o Jadranki Kosor"
> 
> A.TOMIĆ


jadro daj link, ne mogu ga naći

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Maya&Leon prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ANKETA VEČERNJI LIST, 18.07.2009. _(11:20)_ 
> Vjerujete li izjavama ministra Milinovića?
> 
> Da (1659 glasova) 64.96%
> Ne (895 glasova) 35.04%
> 
> ...


Nekome (ili nekima?) je očito JAKO stalo da nam dragocjenog ministra Milinovića prikaže u lijepom svjetlu   :Grin:

----------


## aenea

Izgleda. A čini mi se i da nije potrebno puno mašte za dosjetiti se tko bi to mogao biti  :Grin:

----------


## jadro

nisam uspjela naći link, pročitala sam u tiskanom izdanju uz svoj omiljeni obrok..

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Nekome (ili nekima?) je očito JAKO stalo da nam dragocjenog ministra Milinovića prikaže u lijepom svjetlu


Osim njemu samome   :Rolling Eyes:  
On bez pardona izvali sve što god želi, ceri se onda kad bi trebao plakati, ne veže se lancima onda kad bi se trebao vezati... i tako vezan u Jadransko more baciti.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ma ne! Ne u naš lijepi plavi Jadran, imali Krško kakav otpad koji bi ga mogao primiti

----------


## mislava

evo link na Tomića, ljubim ga u oko

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,18,,169964.jl

----------


## aenea

> evo link na Tomića, ljubim ga u oko
> 
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,18,,169964.jl


GENIJE!!!!  :Klap:   :Naklon:

----------


## vjestica

> evo link na Tomića, ljubim ga u oko
> 
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,18,,169964.jl


odlično   :Klap:  
meni samo nije jasno što ja uvijek čitam komentare ispod teksta i samo se bezveze iznerviram zbog svakakvih likova   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Maya&Leon

sjajno   :Bye:

----------


## bublica3

ODLIČAN  članak!  BRAVO! Treba svaki dan izać bar jedan ovakav!
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## uporna

Bravo za članak  :D

----------

